# Garmin 431S GPS fishfinder



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

Is anybody using this equipment ?
I'm budgeting 600-700 bucks for a new unit but not sure about the garmin reputation on quality fishfinders. I know they're good for the automobile so does anyone recommend garmin marine gps fishfinders? thanks for any help


----------

